# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  KATI ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ

## lessing

Παιδια βρηκα τυχαια στο διαδικτυο τον ορο:Λειτουργικη Ιατρικη.Διαβασα για αυτο γιατι ελεγε οτι η ιατρικη αυτη θεραπευει εκτος απο τα αυτοανοσα νοσηματα κ την ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ κ την διπολικη διαταραχη.Εγραφε οτι γινεται μεσα απο εξειδικευμενες εξετασεις μοριακου κ γενετικου επιπεδου κ μεταφραζουν το γονιδιωμα.Δεν εχω πολλες γνωσεις βιολογιας για να το καταλαβω αυτο ετσι πηρα μια φιλη μου βιολογο που δουλευει στον Ευαγγελισμο κ μου ειπε οτι θεωρειται η ιατρικη του μελλοντος κ οι γιατροι που δημιουργησαν αυτη τη μεθοδο κ τη θεραπεια εχουν παρει Νομπελ.
Επικοινωνησα τηλεφωνικα με ολα τα κεντρα στην Αθηνα -βρηκα 4-διαλεξα αυτο που μου φαινοταν το πιο οικονομικο κ επιπλεον μου φανηκε εντιμη η γιατρος κ εκλεισα ραντεβου την Τριτη 21/2 στις 12.30.Λοιπον θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.Διαβαστε κ σεις στο Google για την Λειτουργικη Ιατρικη γιατι λεει πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## Macgyver

Mοριακου και γενετικου επιπεδου ερευνες γινονται ηδη στο ινστιτουτο MAX PLANCK , ειναι οντως το μελλον στην κτθλψη , αλλα αμα το ινστιτουτο αυτο δεν εχει ακομη βγαλει ακρη , που ειναι state of the art επιπεδο , τι να κανει η Ελλαδιτσα μας ? 
σε 5-10 χρονια , σκοπευουν σε εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια , ( στο ινστιτουτο ) , οχι εδω ....................
εδω δεν ξερουν ακομη , κανεις ........... μην σε παρασυρουν σε εξοδα , εχει συμβει σε μελος , να του αποσπασουν 800 ευρω , για εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια , μπουρδες .....

----------


## lessing

> Mοριακου και γενετικου επιπεδου ερευνες γινονται ηδη στο ινστιτουτο MAX PLANCK , ειναι οντως το μελλον στην κτθλψη , αλλα αμα το ινστιτουτο αυτο δεν εχει ακομη βγαλει ακρη , που ειναι state of the art επιπεδο , τι να κανει η Ελλαδιτσα μας ? 
> σε 5-10 χρονια , σκοπευουν σε εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια , ( στο ινστιτουτο ) , οχι εδω ....................
> εδω δεν ξερουν ακομη , κανεις ........... μην σε παρασυρουν σε εξοδα , εχει συμβει σε μελος , να του αποσπασουν 800 ευρω , για εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια , μπουρδες .....


Τι ειναι το ΜΑΧ PLANK;
Το μελος που του αποσπασαν 800!!!!!!!Ευρω που πηγε; Εγω πηρα με τη σειρα τηλ.ολα τα κεντρα.Μερικα μου λεγαν για ''πρωτοκολα θεραπειας'' κ βιομημιτικες ορμονες bla bla.Mαλιστα θελαν να κανω αυτη την ειδικη εξεταση αιματος εκει.Καταλαβαινεις,για να την πληρωσω.Βρηκα ομως μια κυρια που μου φανηκε οτι ηξερε τι ελεγε κ μου ειπε οτι θα μου γραψει τις εξετασεις για να τις κανω στον ΕΟΠΠΥ κ αν χρειαστει κατι διαφορετικο θα μου πει.Μου ειπε οτι θα παω μονο μια φορα κ η επισκεψη κοστιζει 80 Ευρω.Αν ειναι να βρω την υγεια μου...να τα δωσω τα 80.Παντως αν εχεις χρονο μπες στο Google στην λειτουργικη ιατρικη δες λεπτομερειες για την καταθλιψη γιατι ολα την αναφερουν.Θα με ενδιεφερε η γνωμη σου.Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα δν ξερω αν εννοεις αυτο αλλα εγω εκανα μια εξεταση dna στν ψυχιατρικη π λεει οτι με βαση καποιων ενζυμων στο ηπαρ και με βαση καποιων γενετικων γονιδιων σου βρισκει ακριβως ποιο φαρμακο τεριαζει στν οργανισμο σ. και ακριβως τι προδιαθεση εχεις για ψυχικη ασθενεια.. προσωπικα δν ειδα καμια διαφορα μεχρι στιγμης..

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι ειναι το ΜΑΧ PLANK;
> Το μελος που του αποσπασαν 800!!!!!!!Ευρω που πηγε; Εγω πηρα με τη σειρα τηλ.ολα τα κεντρα.Μερικα μου λεγαν για ''πρωτοκολα θεραπειας'' κ βιομημιτικες ορμονες bla bla.Mαλιστα θελαν να κανω αυτη την ειδικη εξεταση αιματος εκει.Καταλαβαινεις,για να την πληρωσω.Βρηκα ομως μια κυρια που μου φανηκε οτι ηξερε τι ελεγε κ μου ειπε οτι θα μου γραψει τις εξετασεις για να τις κανω στον ΕΟΠΠΥ κ αν χρειαστει κατι διαφορετικο θα μου πει.Μου ειπε οτι θα παω μονο μια φορα κ η επισκεψη κοστιζει 80 Ευρω.Αν ειναι να βρω την υγεια μου...να τα δωσω τα 80.Παντως αν εχεις χρονο μπες στο Google στην λειτουργικη ιατρικη δες λεπτομερειες για την καταθλιψη γιατι ολα την αναφερουν.Θα με ενδιεφερε η γνωμη σου.Σε ευχαριστω.


Tο Μax Planck ειναι ενας μη κερδοσκοπικος ερευνητικος οργανισμος , πολυ εγκυρος ............δεν του απεσπασε το ινστιτουτο 800 ευρω , δεν ειναι τετοιοι , ανηκει σε καποιο κρατιδιο της Γερμανιας , ο γιατρος του θα τουστελνε το αιμα του στην Αλεξανδρουπολη , για να του πουν ποιο αντικατθλ/κο του παει ........τριχες κατσαρες , του φαγαν τα 800 ευρω , τουπαν οτι του παει το εφεξορ , το πιο δημοφιλες αντικατ/κο , αυτο το λεω κι εγω !! αποτελεσμα δεν ειδε παντως ...............τα 80 ευρω , κι εγω θα ταδινα , με επιφυλαξη παντα , αλλα 800 οχι , δεν εχουν ανακαλυφτει ακομη τετοιες εξετασεις , ειναι σε πειραματκο σταδιο ..........παντα θα βρεθουν επιτηδειοι που θα εκμεταλλευτουν τον πονο του αλλου , δυστυχως ......
απ οτι βλεπω , κι ο Χριστοφορος 28 επεσε θυμα αυτων των επιτηδειων , αλλα οχι 800 ευρω .,.....κλοπη καθαρη .....

----------


## lessing

> Καλησπερα δν ξερω αν εννοεις αυτο αλλα εγω εκανα μια εξεταση dna στν ψυχιατρικη π λεει οτι με βαση καποιων ενζυμων στο ηπαρ και με βαση καποιων γενετικων γονιδιων σου βρισκει ακριβως ποιο φαρμακο τεριαζει στν οργανισμο σ. και ακριβως τι προδιαθεση εχεις για ψυχικη ασθενεια.. προσωπικα δν ειδα καμια διαφορα μεχρι στιγμης..


Oχι δεν ειναι αυτο,αυτο το τεστ για το ποιο αντικαταθλ.ταιριαζει ειναι μουφα εγω μιλαω για κατι διαφορετικο.Αν ψαξτε στο Google:Λειτουργικη ιατρικη θα σας βγαλει τα κεντρα που το κανουν αυτο κ τι ειναι.

----------


## xristoforos28

Εισαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι μουφα τ εχεις ψαξει το θεμα? Γτ με ενδιαφερει..και για προδιαθεση δειχνει το τεστ

----------


## xristoforos28

Απο τι λεω μακαρι να ειναι μουφα κ χαλαλι τα 800ε γιατι τα αποτεσματα δν ηταν με βγαλε πολλα ομοζυγα γονιδια δλδ ειναι κληρονομικο το προβλημα και οτι εχω προδιαθεση για ψυχωση..

----------


## lessing

> Εισαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι μουφα τ εχεις ψαξει το θεμα? Γτ με ενδιαφερει..και για προδιαθεση δειχνει το τεστ


Nαι ειμαι σιγουρη γιατι μου το ειπε ψυχιατρος

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε δν σημαινει κατι αυτο κ εγω ρωτησα 2 ψυχιατρους και δν τον ηξεραν...ειναι πρωτοποριακη μεθοδος το ξερουν λιγοι με ειπε εμενα.. τ να πω : p

----------


## lessing

Κ εννοω ψυχιατρος τον οποιον εμπιστευομαι.
Αν ηταν τοσο ευκολα τα πραγματα αντι να δοκομαζουν οι Ψυχιατροι τι καθεται στον καθενα θα καναν ολοι το τεστ κ θα ηταν ολοι ευχαριστημενοι κ οι ψυχιατροι κ οι θεραπευομενοι.
Το θεμα της προδιαθεσης ειναι σχετικο γιατι το 80/ο του πληθυσμου μπορει να εχει προδιαθεση για κατι κ ποτε να μην νοσησει απο αυτο.
Επισης οι ιδιοι οι επιστημονες παραδεχονται οτι ξερουμε ελαχιστα για τον εγκεφαλο κ κυριως ΔΕΝ γνωριζουν που ωφειλονται οι ψυχωσεις,η σχιζοφρενεια,κ.λ.π.Αν το ειχαν βρει θα ειχε ληθει το θεμα.Ηθεωρια για την γονιδιακη προδιαθεση δεν ειναι αποδεχτη απο ολους τους επιστημονες αλλοι την καταδικαζουν σαν λανθασμενοι αλλοι ειναι υπερμαχοι κ.λ.π.Ολα αυτα δεν εχουν αποδειχτει ακομα.
Παραδειγμα γιατι ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο ανθρωπων -πολυ ψηλο ποσοστο-παθαινουν καταθλιψη μολις συνταξιοδοτηθουν/η μεινουν ανεργοι;Ειναι γονιδιακο το θεμα;Οχι βεβαια.

----------


## lessing

Το ηξερε κ μου ειπε οτι ειναι απατη πεταμενα λεφτα.Και ξερεις γιατι το συζητησαμε;Γιατι του ειχα φερει μια διαφημιση για αυτο το ειχα δει κ μου φανηκε ενδιαφερον.Πραγματικα αν ηταν αποτελεσματικο θα το καναν ολοι στους ασθενεις τους.

----------


## lessing

Ουπς ενοουσα λανθασμενη με η οχι οι

----------


## lessing

Καταλαβαινω οτι τα 800 Ευρω ειναι πολλα λεφτα.Αλλα εγω πιστευω πως αν αρχισεις να πιστευεις πως εχεις προδιαθεση στην ψυχωση θα αρχισεις να αυθυποβαλεις τον εαυτο σου.Εκτος του ουι η μεθοδος αυτη ειναι αντιεπιστημονικη,θα σου κανει κακο κ στην ψυχολογια σου.Σε παρακαλω αγνοησε αυτες τις μπουρδες γιατι πραγματικα δεν στεκουν.Πολλες φορες οταν κατι ειναι αμφιλεγομενο κ δεν εχει αποδειχτει,το βαφτιζουν σαν ''πρωτοποριακη μεθοδο''για να το πουλησουν.

----------


## Macgyver

> Το θεμα της προδιαθεσης ειναι σχετικο γιατι το 80/ο του πληθυσμου μπορει να εχει προδιαθεση για κατι κ ποτε να μην νοσησει απο αυτο
> Παραδειγμα γιατι ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο ανθρωπων -πολυ ψηλο ποσοστο-παθαινουν καταθλιψη μολις συνταξιοδοτηθουν/η μεινουν ανεργοι;Ειναι γονιδιακο το θεμα;Οχι βεβαια.


Αλλο η κτθλψη της τριτης ηλικιας βαλε κι ενα ανθρωπο ναναι μονιμως αδρανης , κτθλψη θα παθει ............σωστο αυτο για την προδιαθεση , ολα στα γονιδια ειναι γραμμενα , εγω εχω γονιδιακη προδιαθεση στην ψωριαση , μονο σε καποια στιμγη της ζωης μου , στρεσσαριστηκα πολυ , εβγαλα ψωριαση , οντας ομως κουλ , μολις περασε η γενεσιουργος αιτια, περασε κι ψωριαση μαζι , δεν ξαναεμφανισα .....

----------


## xristoforos28

> Αλλο η κτθλψη της τριτης ηλικιας βαλε κι ενα ανθρωπο ναναι μονιμως αδρανης , κτθλψη θα παθει ............σωστο αυτο για την προδιαθεση , ολα στα γονιδια ειναι γραμμενα , εγω εχω γονιδιακη προδιαθεση στην ψωριαση , μονο σε καποια στιμγη της ζωης μου , στρεσσαριστηκα πολυ , εβγαλα ψωριαση , οντας ομως κουλ , μολις περασε η γενεσιουργος αιτια, περασε κι ψωριαση μαζι , δεν ξαναεμφανισα .....


Αρα μου λες οτι τελικα ισχυει για τν προδιαθεση που εδειξε το τεστ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Αρα μου λες οτι τελικα ισχυει για τν προδιαθεση που εδειξε το τεστ?


Δεν εχει ακομη ανακαλυφτει αν υπαρχει προδιαθεση σε κτθλψη , υποτιθεται οτι εχουν βρει καποιες πρωτεινες με κωδικη ονομασια , πόυ ειναι υπευθυνες για την κτθλψη , δλδ στο max planck σκοπευουν μελλοντικα σε εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια , αναλογως ποιο γονιδιο εχει το defect , αλλοι λενε οτο φταιει ο ιπποκαμπος, αλλοι η κωδικης ονομασιας πρωτεινη , δλδ ακομη ειναι σε εμβρυακο σταδιο οι ερευνες , η ειναι προχωρημενες , και δεν αφηνουν οι φαρμακευτικες εταιρειες να βγουν ολα αυτα στην φορα , πρεπει να ξοδεψουν πολλα σε research and developement , δλδ ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα , και μεγαλα τα συμφεροντα ......χιλια δυο μπορει να φταινε , η ακτινοβολια που δεχομαστε , απο κινητα , routers , δορυφορικη ΤV , κλπ. εχει αυξηθει 1 εκατομ. φορες τα τελευταια 20 χρ., αφου τα stealth, τα αορατα αεροπλανα , φαινονται πλεον ως μια ασπρη κουκιδα , σεναν ωκεανο κυματων , διοτι ξεχωριζουν , μια και δεν αντανακλουν τιποτα .....
προφανως εχω γονιδιακη προδιαθεση στην ψωριαση , διοτι οποιος στρεσσαρεται , δεν παθαινει ψωριαση ........αλλα η κτθλψη , ειναι πιο πολυπλοκη ......και πολυπαραγοντικη ....

----------


## xristoforos28

Για προδιαθεση για ψυχωση ξερεις τπτ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Για προδιαθεση για ψυχωση ξερεις τπτ?


Oχι , μονο για κτθλψη .......

----------


## menis_64

αγαπητη lessing αφου εχεις βρει κατι καινουργιο λογικο μου φαινεται να εισαι ενθουσιασμενη!!! βασικα, επειδη δεν αντεχω την ιντερνετικη ερευνα για το τι ειναι η καθε ιατρικη.... καλυτερα θα ηταν να μας γραψεις την αυριανη σου εμπειρια με το κεντρο οπου εκλεισες το ραντεβου....

----------


## lessing

> Τι ειναι το ΜΑΧ PLANK;
> Το μελος που του αποσπασαν 800!!!!!!!Ευρω που πηγε; Εγω πηρα με τη σειρα τηλ.ολα τα κεντρα.Μερικα μου λεγαν για ''πρωτοκολα θεραπειας'' κ βιομημιτικες ορμονες bla bla.Mαλιστα θελαν να κανω αυτη την ειδικη εξεταση αιματος εκει.Καταλαβαινεις,για να την πληρωσω.Βρηκα ομως μια κυρια που μου φανηκε οτι ηξερε τι ελεγε κ μου ειπε οτι θα μου γραψει τις εξετασεις για να τις κανω στον ΕΟΠΠΥ κ αν χρειαστει κατι διαφορετικο θα μου πει.Μου ειπε οτι θα παω μονο μια φορα κ η επισκεψη κοστιζει 80 Ευρω.Αν ειναι να βρω την υγεια μου...να τα δωσω τα 80.Παντως αν εχεις χρονο μπες στο Google στην λειτουργικη ιατρικη δες λεπτομερειες για την καταθλιψη γιατι ολα την αναφερουν.Θα με ενδιεφερε η γνωμη σου.Σε ευχαριστω.


Λοιπον παιδια πηγα σημερα στο κεντρο που σας ειχα πει.Μου πηρε ενα λεπτομερες ιστορικο μια κυρια η οποια μου φανηκε πολυ κατατοπισμενη.Μαλιστα τον Απριλιο ειναι καλεσμενη για να μιλησει σε συνεδριο ογκολογων.Μου ειπε οτι η σωστη διατροφη επιρρεαζει παρα πολυ τον εγκεφαλο κ τους νευροδιαβιβαστες(αυτο μας ενδιαφρει στην καταθκιψη) κ ολα τα αλλα οργανα του σωματος παχυ-λεπτο εντερο κ.λ.π.Μου ειπε οτι κανει εξειδικευμενες εξετασεις διοτι η θεωρια οτι εχεις το γονιδιο κ παει κ τελειωσε,δεν ευσταθει πλεον κ τωρα ειμαστε σε θεση να παρεμβουμε κ να τροποποιησουμε το γονιδιο.Η μεθοδος της θεραπευει αυτοανοσα,αγχος,καταθλιψη, ρισεις πανικου κ ολα τα συναφη.Οταν λεω μεθοδος εννοω ειδικη διατροφη κ εξειδικευμενα συμπληρωματα τα οποια θα μου τα στειλει αφου μελετησει το ιστορικο μου.Μου ειπε κ για την τοξινωση απο τα βαρεα μεταλλα κ για τη μεθυλιωση.Αυτο το τελευταιο τη ρωτησα τι ειναι κ μου εξηγησε αλλα το ξεχασα.
Η διατροφη θα μου σταλει σε 2 μερες στο e-mail μου. .Αυτο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι πρεπει να αποκλεισω απο την διατροφη μου ολα τα αλευρα απο σιτηρα,κριθαρι κ σικαληΔημιουργουν τοξινωση.Αυτο ηδη το ξερω απο αλλους φυσιοπαθητικους.Αντικαθισ ουν τα σιτηρα με αλευρι απο φαγοπυρο,κεχρι κ.λ.π.Εχω δοκιμασει ψωμι κ φρυγανιες απο φαγοπυρο κ ειναι σουπερ.Αυτα. Αν ισχυει αυτο που ειπε ο Ιπποκρατης ''η τροφη σου ειναι το φαρμακο σου'' ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο.Μου ειπε οτι οι γιατροι εχουν καταλαβει την θεραπευτικη αξια της διατροφης (Γι αυτο κ η ομιλια της στο συνεδριο των ογκολογων)
Τωρα παιδια τι να πω...Εμενα τα αντικαταθληπτικα δεν με εχουν βοηθησει τοσα χρονια κ επειδη θελω να χασω κ κιλα κ να βελτιωσω κ προβληματα υγειας που εχω θα ακολουθησω αυτο το συστημα για 6 μηνες κ αν μου φυγει η καταθλιψη θα χαρω πολυ κ θα σας πω και εσας φυσικα τα αποτελεσματα.Να σημειωσω επισης οτι σερνομαι δεν εχω καθολου ενεργεια κ εχω τρομερη υπνηλια.Δεν ξερω αν αυτο οφειλεται στην καταθλιψη η στα αντικαταθλιπτικα που παιρνω.Επηρρεαζεται ομως η καθημερινοτητα μου γιατι ειμαι μονιμα κουρασμενη κ νυσταγμενη.Ξυπναω το πρωι κ ειναι σαν να μην κοιμηθηκα αν κ κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες.Μου ειπε οτι κ αυτο θα διορθωθει.Τωρα τι να σας πω...Ισχυει;Εγω θα το δοκιμασω.Εχω δοκιμασει αρκετα αντικαταθληπτικα εχω κανει χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα αλλαγη δεν ειδα.Οποτε θα κανω κ αυτο.Οποιος-α θελει μπορει να μου γραψει τη γνωμη του.
Κατα τα αλλα αν δω προοδο θα σας ενημερωσω εννοειται.

----------


## Nefeli28

Μπραβο!
Ακούγεται πολυ ελπιδοφορο ολο αυτο! Σαφως και η διατροφή παιζει μεγιστο ρολο στα παντα. Ειμαι κι εγω κατα το ημισυ με καταθλιψη και χαιρομαι να ακουω οτι υπαρχουν εναλλακτικοί τροποι να αντιμετωπισουμε αυτα που εχουμε.
Ευχομαι να ειναι για σενα μια καινουρια αρχη η οποία θα σου φερει τα επιθημητα αποτελέσματα. Εχεις κουραστεί πολυ απο οσα εχεις γραψει κι εχω διαβασει...
Καλη επιτυχια!!
Θα είμαστε εδω τριγυρω να τα λεμε!

----------


## lessing

> Μπραβο!
> Ακούγεται πολυ ελπιδοφορο ολο αυτο! Σαφως και η διατροφή παιζει μεγιστο ρολο στα παντα. Ειμαι κι εγω κατα το ημισυ με καταθλιψη και χαιρομαι να ακουω οτι υπαρχουν εναλλακτικοί τροποι να αντιμετωπισουμε αυτα που εχουμε.
> Ευχομαι να ειναι για σενα μια καινουρια αρχη η οποία θα σου φερει τα επιθημητα αποτελέσματα. Εχεις κουραστεί πολυ απο οσα εχεις γραψει κι εχω διαβασει...
> Καλη επιτυχια!!
> Θα είμαστε εδω τριγυρω να τα λεμε!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Μακαρι να ειναι κατι θετικογια να βοηθηθουμε ολοι.

----------


## lessing

Θα μου στειλει στο email αφου μελετησει το ιστορικο μου τι εξετασεις χρειαζεται να κανω κ τι διατροφη να ακολουθησω.Μολις το παρω θα σας πω τι προτεινει.Παντως δεν ηξερα οτι πλεον μπορουμε να παρεμβουμε στο γονιδιο.Πηρα ενα φιλο μου βιολογο κ μου το επιβεβαιωσε.Τωρα με τι τροπους θα παρεμβει αποτι μου ειπε ειναι διατροφη κ συμπληρωματα.Περιμενω κ θα δω τι γραφει.

----------


## lessing

> Θα μου στειλει στο email αφου μελετησει το ιστορικο μου τι εξετασεις χρειαζεται να κανω κ τι διατροφη να ακολουθησω.Μολις το παρω θα σας πω τι προτεινει.Παντως δεν ηξερα οτι πλεον μπορουμε να παρεμβουμε στο γονιδιο.Πηρα ενα φιλο μου βιολογο κ μου το επιβεβαιωσε.Τωρα με τι τροπους θα παρεμβει αποτι μου ειπε ειναι διατροφη κ συμπληρωματα.Περιμενω κ θα δω τι γραφει.


Λοιπον παιδια μου ηρθε το e-mail.Αφορα διατροφη με πρωτεινες, σαλατες, φρουτα, ξηρους καρπους(μουσκεμενους για να ειναι πιο ευπεπτοι)οσπρια,ψαρια,αυγα, καλους υδατανθρακες,οπως κινοα, μαυρο ρυζι,δημητριακα(οχι σιταριου)ελαιολαδο,καθολου γαλα(μονο αμυγδαλου η ρυζιου η σογιας χωρις ζαχαρη)Ζαχαρη πολυ επιβλαβης.Αντι για ζαχαρη στεβια,σιροπι σφενδαμου η αγαυης. Αντι γλουτενης προτεινονται αλευρια απο φαγοπυρο η κεχρι η χαρουπι τα οποια μπορουν να γινουν φρυγανιες η ψωμι.Εχει εξετασεις αιματος που μερικες περνανε απο τον ΕΟΠΠΥ κ αλλες που ειναι εξειδικευμενες οποτε θα σας ενημερωσω ποσο κοστιζουν.Επισης συμπληρωματα τα οποια επισης θα σας ενημερωσω για το κοστος.Ελπιζω να μην ειναι ακριβα.Μου ειπε κ αυτη να συνεχισω να περνω τα Ω3 EPA που ηδη επαιρνα κ τα multi billion ευεργετικα για τη χλωριδα του εντερου.
Αν καποιος θελει να του γραψω ενα πλανο διατροφης που μου εχει στειλει να μου το πει.Υποθετω οτι οι εξετασεις κ τα συμπληρωματα ειναι διαφορετικα για τον καθενα αλλα κ η διατροφη ειναι πολυ σημαντικη πιστευω.Ουτως η αλλως εγω ειχα κοψει την γλουτενη απο τον Νοεμβριο κ στο διαστημα αυτο μεχρι σημερα εχασα 9 κιλα γεγονος που με χαροποιει γιατι ειχα παραπανω κιλα.
Τωρα πλεον οι επιστημονες αναγνωριζουν οτι η διατροφη παιζει κυριο λογο στις ασθενειες κ αυτοανοσα κ διαταρεχες (διπολικη καταθλιψη,καταθλιψη)
Αυτα.Θα ενημερωσω για το κοστος των εξετασεων.

----------


## lessing

Nefeli μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την κατανοηση κ την υποστηριξη. :Smile:

----------


## kutchunie

> *η σωστη διατροφη επιρρεαζει παρα πολυ τον εγκεφαλο κ τους νευροδιαβιβαστες*.


Λοιπόν αυτό με την διατροφή ισχύει κατά πολύ. Εγω εκτος από κατάθλιψη εχω και απεριοριστη αγαπη για την φύση. Σε κάποια φάση της ζωής μου άρχισα το καλοκαίρι να καλλιεργώ και να καταναλώνω λαχανικά από παραδοσιακούς σπόρους, όχι γεννετικά τροποποιημένα, όχι χημικά λιπάσματα, όχι φυτοφάρμακα. Το 1ο καλοκαιρι που το εκανα εκοψα το Xanax και ημουν μια χαρά. Τον αμεσως επόμενο χειμώνα ετρωγα από τον μαναβι και σε διάστημα ενός μηνα, αρχισα να έχω πάλι συμπτώματα. Το επόμενο καλοκαίρι με την ενασχοληση και την κατανάλωση λαχανικών "βιολογικών" ας πουμε, παλι μια χαρα. Φέτος τρωω από το περιβόλλι του πεθερου που καλλιεργει με δικούς μου σπόρους και όλο τον χειμώνα, αν και φυσιολογικά μετά από γέννα και με δύο βρέφη, έπρεπε να βγάλω διάφορα συμπτώματα λογικά, είμαι καλύτερα από ποτέ. 
Πολύ ευστοχη παρατηρηση, ευχαριστω. Θελουμε καλά νεα

----------


## elis

Αυτοι είναι οι δυο δρόμοι ή διατροφή κ γυμναστική η χημεία εγώ κάνω συνδυασμό δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο κ με τα δύο φτάνεις μέχρι ένα σημείο θεραπεία δεν υπάρχει

----------


## Demi71

Lessing στα nutrilabs πηγες; Σου πρότειναν τη δίαιτα χωρίς γλουτένη . Θεωρείται ότι βοηθά πολύ . Σκέφτομαι να την ξεκινήσω κι εγώ ! Και όχι μόνο στην κατάθλιψη! Ω3 λιπαρά βοηθούν απίστευτα! Είσαι σε αγωγή φαρμακευτική?

----------


## xristoforos28

Κ εγω λεω να παρω ω 3..θα μ προτεινετε κανα καλο σκευασμα??επισης ακουσα οτι και το μαγνησιο με συνδυασμο με ω 3 κανει καλο για ανχος και καταθλιψη..

----------


## xristoforos28

Ο γιατρος μου με ειπε και ενα βοτανο το ροντιολα ροσα βοηθαει επισης κ αυτο στο ανχος και τν καταθλιψη..ξερετε τπτ για αυτο?

----------


## black_adder

> Ο γιατρος μου με ειπε και ενα βοτανο το ροντιολα ροσα βοηθαει επισης κ αυτο στο ανχος και τν καταθλιψη..ξερετε τπτ για αυτο?


και γω το έχω ακούσει αλλά ξέρω μόνο οτι γράφει το διαδίκτυο... Είναι από ότι λένε πιο ισχυρό και από το βαλσαμόχορτο.Ενα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο
http://www.powersupplements.com/rhodiola/rhodiola.html
Και ένα επιστημονικό άρθρο για τα Ω3
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/labs/articles/26682997/

----------


## xristoforos28

Thanks....

----------


## black_adder

> Thanks....


 τίποτα... Άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που συνιστά προσοχη, όταν συνδυάζεται με αντικαταθλιπτικά
http://www.bioathens.com/rodiola-to-...u-dioskouridi/

----------


## xristoforos28

Μηπως ξες και κανα σιτε για ω 3 και μαγνησιο? Θελω να παρω κανα καλο για καταθλιψη πιο πολυ.. στα φαρμακεια π εψαξα δν βρηκα τπτ καλο κ επισης κ ενα αλλο π με προτειναν εδω στο σιτε ειναι απο αγγλια και θελει πιστωτικη να τ παραγγειλεις και δν εχω...

----------


## Demi71

Χριστόφορε δες στο θέμα Εναλλακτικές θεραπείες για τη κατάθλιψη. Εκεί γράφουν τα παιδιά κάποια καλα σκευάσματα. Εγώ λόγω κόστους δεν έχω ξεκινήσει. Το μαγνήσιο βοηθά επίσης αλλά γενικότερα κανένα δεν κάνει θαύματα ! Ούτε τα χημικά ούτε τα εναλλακτικά! Εγώ είμαι σε αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτική λόγω πονοκεφάλων πολύ έντονων. Εχω τρεις μέρες που άρχισα ,το ξέρω είναι νωρίς αλλά πονοκεφαλος καλά κρατεί! Στο μεταξύ ενώ κοιμόμουν σχετικά εύκολα τώρα δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ !

----------


## xristoforos28

Το ξερω κανενα δν κανενα θαυματα αλλα τα προτιμω τα φυτικα απο τα χημικα..απο αυπνιες και εγω υποφερω και πονοκεφαλους αρκετα συχνα...δλδ ξεκινησες τ αντικαταθλιπτικα για πονοκεφαλους?δν εχεις καποια διαταραχη?

----------


## Demi71

Όχι μόνο λόγω πονοκεφάλων . Εχω και ιστορικό κατάθλιψης από 13 χρόνων αλλά δεν ήθελα χημεία ! Δεν πήρα ποτέ μου φάρμακα για την κατάθλιψη! Τώρα όμως δέχτηκα γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο τους πόνους! Πονάω κάθε μερα σχεδόν κι έχω και ίλιγγο! Είμαι 45 χρόνων τώρα αλλά γενικότερα η ζωή δεν ήταν πολύ καλή μαζί μου! Πέρασα και περνάω πολλές δυσκολίες και δυστυχώς παίζει ρόλο κι αυτό! Το περιβαλλον και φυσικά και τα γονίδια !!!!

----------


## black_adder

> Μηπως ξες και κανα σιτε για ω 3 και μαγνησιο? Θελω να παρω κανα καλο για καταθλιψη πιο πολυ.. στα φαρμακεια π εψαξα δν βρηκα τπτ καλο κ επισης κ ενα αλλο π με προτειναν εδω στο σιτε ειναι απο αγγλια και θελει πιστωτικη να τ παραγγειλεις και δν εχω...


 για "διαταραχές" κάνει Ω3 αλλά μόνο με ΕΡΑ. Δεν θυμάμαι τη μάρκα αλλά υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα να το αγοράσεις. Το έχω βρει σε φαρμακείο και στο hondos στην Ομόνοια. Φυσικά είναι ακριβό,γύρω στα 20 ευρω. Το ίδιο και η ροδιολα ... Δυστυχώς με τέτοιες τιμές σε σπρώχνουν στην χημεία

----------


## black_adder

κάτι βρήκα μου φενεται ότι είναι αυτο 
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3568856/Dr-T...%B5%CF%82.html

----------


## menis_64

> Λοιπον παιδια μου ηρθε το e-mail.Αφορα διατροφη με πρωτεινες, σαλατες, φρουτα, ξηρους καρπους(μουσκεμενους για να ειναι πιο ευπεπτοι)οσπρια,ψαρια,αυγα, καλους υδατανθρακες,οπως κινοα, μαυρο ρυζι,δημητριακα(οχι σιταριου)ελαιολαδο,καθολου γαλα(μονο αμυγδαλου η ρυζιου η σογιας χωρις ζαχαρη)Ζαχαρη πολυ επιβλαβης.Αντι για ζαχαρη στεβια,σιροπι σφενδαμου η αγαυης. Αντι γλουτενης προτεινονται αλευρια απο φαγοπυρο η κεχρι η χαρουπι τα οποια μπορουν να γινουν φρυγανιες η ψωμι.Εχει εξετασεις αιματος που μερικες περνανε απο τον ΕΟΠΠΥ κ αλλες που ειναι εξειδικευμενες οποτε θα σας ενημερωσω ποσο κοστιζουν.Επισης συμπληρωματα τα οποια επισης θα σας ενημερωσω για το κοστος.Ελπιζω να μην ειναι ακριβα.Μου ειπε κ αυτη να συνεχισω να περνω τα Ω3 EPA που ηδη επαιρνα κ τα multi billion ευεργετικα για τη χλωριδα του εντερου.
> Αν καποιος θελει να του γραψω ενα πλανο διατροφης που μου εχει στειλει να μου το πει.Υποθετω οτι οι εξετασεις κ τα συμπληρωματα ειναι διαφορετικα για τον καθενα αλλα κ η διατροφη ειναι πολυ σημαντικη πιστευω.Ουτως η αλλως εγω ειχα κοψει την γλουτενη απο τον Νοεμβριο κ στο διαστημα αυτο μεχρι σημερα εχασα 9 κιλα γεγονος που με χαροποιει γιατι ειχα παραπανω κιλα.
> Τωρα πλεον οι επιστημονες αναγνωριζουν οτι η διατροφη παιζει κυριο λογο στις ασθενειες κ αυτοανοσα κ διαταρεχες (διπολικη καταθλιψη,καταθλιψη)
> Αυτα.Θα ενημερωσω για το κοστος των εξετασεων.


εγω αυτο που θελω να σχολιασω ειναι πως πρωτος ο Ιπποκρατης ειπε οτι '' η τροφη ην το φαρμακο σου''.... Ποσο μπροστα για την εποχη του? Δυστυχως, αυτα ολα που μας περιγραφεις για την διατροφη μοιαζει σαν να απευθυνθηκες σε διατροφολογο.... Δεν εχει σημασια, οπως και να εχει, αν εισαι νοικοκυρα που εσυ κανεις τα ψωνια και μαγειρευεις, εχει καλως...!!! Μην ξεχνας οτι καποιοι ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να τρωμε αυτο που μας δινουν...!! ειτε ειναι καποια φοιτητικα μαγειρεια επειδη σπουδαζουμε και δεν θελουμε να ξοδευουμε τα λιγα λεφτα που μας στελνουν οι γονεις μας, ειτε για αλλους λογους που δεν ειναι επι του παροντος...!!!!

το μονο που μπορει να κανει καποιος που δεν τρεφεται σωστα ειναι να αναζητησει οτι του λειπει απο τα συμπληρωματα διατροφης... θα με ενδιαφεραι να ακουσω τα ειδη των εξετασεων που σε παρεπεμψαν να κανεις...!!! περα απο τον γενικες αιματολογικες εξετασεις, σιδηρο, μαγνησιο, καλιο, ασβεστιο, θυροειδη τι αλλο εχει η λιστα? Σε ευχαριστω αν μπεις στον κοπο να μας πεις!!!!

----------


## lessing

> εγω αυτο που θελω να σχολιασω ειναι πως πρωτος ο Ιπποκρατης ειπε οτι '' η τροφη ην το φαρμακο σου''.... Ποσο μπροστα για την εποχη του? Δυστυχως, αυτα ολα που μας περιγραφεις για την διατροφη μοιαζει σαν να απευθυνθηκες σε διατροφολογο.... Δεν εχει σημασια, οπως και να εχει, αν εισαι νοικοκυρα που εσυ κανεις τα ψωνια και μαγειρευεις, εχει καλως...!!! Μην ξεχνας οτι καποιοι ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να τρωμε αυτο που μας δινουν...!! ειτε ειναι καποια φοιτητικα μαγειρεια επειδη σπουδαζουμε και δεν θελουμε να ξοδευουμε τα λιγα λεφτα που μας στελνουν οι γονεις μας, ειτε για αλλους λογους που δεν ειναι επι του παροντος...!!!!
> 
> το μονο που μπορει να κανει καποιος που δεν τρεφεται σωστα ειναι να αναζητησει οτι του λειπει απο τα συμπληρωματα διατροφης... θα με ενδιαφεραι να ακουσω τα ειδη των εξετασεων που σε παρεπεμψαν να κανεις...!!! περα απο τον γενικες αιματολογικες εξετασεις, σιδηρο, μαγνησιο, καλιο, ασβεστιο, θυροειδη τι αλλο εχει η λιστα? Σε ευχαριστω αν μπεις στον κοπο να μας πεις!!!!


Oχι δεν ειμαι νοικοκυρα κ δεν μου αρεσει το μαγειρεμα απλως εχω αντικαταστησει το ψωμι με φαγοπυρο κ μαγειρευω πολυ απλα π.χ.οσπρια με σαλατα η ξηρους καρπους με σαλατα πραγματα που ειναι ευκολο να τα κανεις κ απλα.Τωρα για τις εξετασεις εκτος απο τις κλασσικες που λες σου παραθετω κ αυτες που μου προτειναν να κανω οι οποιες δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι:Φερριτινης
Cortisol
DHEA
Hg Ab1c
Iνσουλινη
ΑSTO(streptococcus)
25(0H)D3
ΟΜΟΚΥΣΤΕΙΝΗ
Na,k,ca,cu
B12
TSH,FT3,T3(αυτα ειναι για το θυρεοειδη κ τα γραφουν κ στις ''κλασσικες''εξετασεις
Ουρια
CRP
yGT
LDH
SGPT
HHV-6 IgG
HSV-2IgG
EBVIgG
CMVIgG
Αν σπουδαζεις βιολογια κ ξερεις για τι ειναι αυτες οι εξετασεις πες μου γιατι ηταν τοσο μεγαλος ο ογκος πληροφοριων για το ιστορικο μου, τη διατροφη κ.λ.π.κ.λ.π.που δεν προλαβα να ρωτησω.

----------


## lessing

Α ναι ξεχασα δεν ειναι διατροφολογος με την κλασσικη εννοι, ο ορος ειναι naturopathic doctor το οποιο δεν ξερω πως να το μεταφρασω για να μη γινει μπερδεμα με τον ορο φυσιοθεραπευτη κ ο κλαδος λεγεται λειτουργικη ιατρικη.

----------


## lessing

Αν θες απλες συνταγες να σου γραψω αλλα αν δεν εχεις χρονο υποθετω οτι αν υπαρχει σαλατα στα φοιτητικα μαγειρεια μπορεις να την τρως μαζι με το γευμα σου.Επισης ενα μηλο η αλλο φρουτο μπορεις να το παρεις μαζι σου στη σχολη ειναι ευκολο.

----------


## lessing

Παραθετω σχετικο αρθρο που εχει στο e-psychology
Η βιολογία της ψυχικής ισορροπίας: Εγκέφαλος, έντερο, και άγχος.

Αρθρογράφος: Μαρτίνα Αθανασίου
28
02
Tags:	Αγχος αίσθηση φόβου 

Οι σκέψεις μας ξεσπάνε στο έντερο μας πολύ πιο συχνά από όσο νομίζουμε. 
Αυτή τους η επιρροή γίνεται εμφανής από την παιδική μας ηλικία με την ύπαρξη του πονόκοιλου. Πόσες φορές δεν θέλαμε να πάμε στο σχολείο επειδή πονούσε η κοιλιά μας; Επειδή ίσως δεν είχαμε κάνει τα μαθήματά μας, ή φοβόμασταν να έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με κάποιο αυστηρό καθηγητή, ή δύστροπο συμμαθητή.

Σήμερα, πόσες φορές πονάει η κοιλιά μας όταν είμαστε αγχωμένοι για κάτι, ή όταν βιώνουμε φόβο και στεναχώρια; Δεν είναι προϊόν της φαντασίας μας, το έντερο όντως σχετίζεται άμεσα με την ψυχολογία μας!

Το έντερο και ο εγκέφαλος

Ας βάλουμε τη σχέση εντέρου - σκέψης στο μικροσκόπιο. Πώς σχετίζεται βιολογικά το έντερο με τον εγκέφαλο μας, και κατ’ επέκταση με τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματά μας;

Το έντερο μας επικοινωνεί με τον εγκέφαλο – πολύ περισσότερο από όσο νομίζουμε. Ο εγκέφαλός είναι το πλέον απομονωμένο και προστατευμένο όργανο του σώματος. Φωλιάζει σε ένα οστέινο κρανίο, περιβάλλεται από μια πυκνή μεμβράνη, ενώ κάθε σταγόνα αίματος που πάει να εισχωρήσει φιλτράρεται. Το έντερο βρίσκεται στην καρδιά των γεγονότων. Αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο αισθητήριο όργανο του σώματος καθώς έχει τεράστια επιφάνεια. Ξέρει κάθε μόριο που απαρτίζει το εσωτερικό μας, καθώς ασχολείται με την πέψη της τροφής, τον έλεγχο των ορμονών και του ανοσοποιητικού μας συστήματος, αλλά και με ότι βακτήριο κατοικεί στο σώμα. Χωρίς το έντερο, ο εγκέφαλος δεν θα είχε ιδέα τι συμβαίνει μέσα μας, και πως θα έπρεπε να αντιδράσει!

Τα σήματα που στέλνει το έντερο μας καταλήγουν σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές του εγκεφάλου οι οποίες σχετίζονται με την αυτογνωσία, το συναίσθημα, την ηθικότητα, τον φόβο, τη μνήμη και την αίσθηση κινήτρου. Είναι λοιπόν επόμενο, τα σήματα ενός δυσαρεστημένου εντέρου να δημιουργούν σύγχυση σε αντίστοιχες περιοχές.

Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι το άγχος μεταβάλει τις "καιρικές συνθήκες" του εντέρου μας αλλοιώνοντας έτσι την λειτουργία του. Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν είμαστε μόνο υπεύθυνοι για το τι βάζουμε στο στομάχι μας, αλλά και για τις σκέψεις που "ταΐζουμε" τον εαυτό μας. Μια κρίση άγχους μπορεί να αφήσει το έντερό μας ευάλωτο για αρκετές μέρες μετά το πέρας της.

Μερικά από τα συμπτώματα είναι κόπωση, απώλεια όρεξης, γενική αδιαθεσία και διάρροια. Στην περίπτωση του συνδρόμου του ευερέθιστου εντέρου, οι ασθενείς εμφανίζουν αυξημένα ποσοστά κατάθλιψης ή άγχους. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το 95% της σεροτονίνης που παράγουμε δημιουργείται στα κύτταρα του εντέρου. Όταν λοιπόν "συγχίζουμε" το έντερο μας και δεν λειτουργεί σωστά, καταλήγουμε να υπονομεύουμε την ίδια μας την ψυχική ισορροπία! Έτσι, διαπιστώνουμε πως η περιποίηση του εντέρου μας αποτελεί κύριο μέλημα για την ψυχολογία μας, και πως το έντερο συνδέεται με την σκέψη μας πολύ πιο έντονα από όσο νομίζαμε μέχρι τώρα! Ουσιαστικά, το άγχος και οι δυσάρεστες σκέψεις, μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε μείωση της σεροτονίνης και ανώμαλη λειτουργία της πέψης. 

Το άγχος μας αρρωσταίνει

Ακόμη μεγαλύτερης σημασίας, είναι η σχέση του εντέρου με το ανοσοποιητικό μας σύστημα. Η μεγάλη πλειονότητα του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος (περίπου το 80%) βρίσκεται στο έντερο. Αυτό σημαίνει πως ότι καταναλώνουμε φιλτράρεται διεξοδικά πριν χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν καύσιμο από το σώμα μας. Τι σημαίνει αυτό όμως για ένα "αδύναμο" ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα;

Είναι απλό: Όταν το έντερό μας δεν περνάει καλά, οι φίλοι του, τα αντισώματα, δυσκολεύονται να εκτελέσουν το καθήκον τους. Ένα υγιές και stress free έντερο ισοδυναμεί με ένα δυνατό ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα! Ίσως γι ‘αυτό να ακούμε συνεχώς πως το άγχος μας αρρωσταίνει. Μάλλον οι κακές μας σκέψεις είναι που μας αρρωσταίνουν, καθώς αυτές ευθύνονται πολλές φορές για την δυσαρέσκεια του εντέρου μας, και τη μελλοντική δυσλειτουργία του.


Βιβλιογραφία

Enders, G. (2016). Η κρυφή γοητεία του εντέρου. Αθήνα: Πατάκη.

Συγγραφή Άρθρου
Μαρτίνα Αθανασίου Ψυχολόγος - Μέλος του Βρετανικού Συλλόγου Ψυχολόγων
Ψυχοδυναμική Ψυχοθεραπεία 
Επικοινωνία: [email protected]

----------


## lessing

Επισης να πω οτι απο βδομαδα θα παω να κανω τις εξετασεις σε μικροβιολογο κ θα σας πω αν μερικες δεν περνανα απο τον ΕΟΠΥ το κοστος.

----------


## menis_64

> Επισης να πω οτι απο βδομαδα θα παω να κανω τις εξετασεις σε μικροβιολογο κ θα σας πω αν μερικες δεν περνανα απο τον ΕΟΠΥ το κοστος.


να πας να τι κανεις σε μικροβιλογο, αλλα το θεμα ειναι να σου τις γραψει καποιος γιατρος... αρα αυτο σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να απεθυνθεις σε αλλες ειδικοτητες γιατρων, καθως ο παθολογος δεν μπορει να δικαιολοδησει τις εξετασεις για θυροειδη... συνηθως αυτο το κανει ενδοκρινολογος... (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο, ετσι?).... Επισης, οτι δεν καλυπτει ο εοπυυ, μπορει να πρεπει να βαλεις το χερι βαθια στην τσεπη σου!!! εγω καμια φορα, υποτιθεται για να γλυτωσω την συνταγογραφιση των γιατρων, θελησα να παω να τις κανω ιδιωτικα, και με το κοστος που με ειπανε ''τρομαξα'', οποτε θελωντας και μη εψαχνα γιατρο να τις γραψει!!!

----------


## ioannis2

> Καταλαβαινω οτι τα 800 Ευρω ειναι πολλα λεφτα.Αλλα εγω πιστευω πως αν αρχισεις να πιστευεις πως εχεις προδιαθεση στην ψυχωση θα αρχισεις να αυθυποβαλεις τον εαυτο σου.Εκτος του ουι η μεθοδος αυτη ειναι αντιεπιστημονικη,θα σου κανει κακο κ στην ψυχολογια σου.Σε παρακαλω αγνοησε αυτες τις μπουρδες γιατι πραγματικα δεν στεκουν.Πολλες φορες οταν κατι ειναι αμφιλεγομενο κ δεν εχει αποδειχτει,το βαφτιζουν σαν ''πρωτοποριακη μεθοδο''για να το πουλησουν.


Το να κανεις αυθυποβολες σε σενα ότι εχεις προβλημα στο τελος θα αποκτησεις προβλημα! 
Διοτι αυτο που κανεις στην ουσια ειναι να προγραμματιζεις τον εαυτο σου να σκεφτεται και να δρα όπως κάποιον που εχει αυτό το προβλημα και ταυτοχρονα σκεφτεσαι και δρας με το πως θεραπευεται το προβλημα - χωρις κατ΄αναγκη να το εχεις ή το έχεις σε μερικό βαθμο και αυτο που τελικα επιτυγχανεις ειναι να το εδραιωσεις μεσα σου χωρις να το παρεις χαμπάρι! 
Κι αυτα πιστευω ειναι απο τα λαθη των ψυχολογων /ψυχιατρων. Λεγοντας στον ασθενη οτι εχει αυτο το προβλημα ουσιαστικα του προκαλουν αυθυποβολή.

----------


## ioannis2

Αν οι επιστημονικες μεθοδοι τις οποιες αναφερατε εχουν την ικανοτητα να επιλέγουν και να διαγραφουν σκεψεις και αρνητικες αναμνησεις τοτε ισως βρεθηκε το φαρμακο για την καταθλιψη... Εκτος κι αν η καταθλιψη ειναι απλα ενα συναισθημα το οποιο προκαλειται απο οργανικα/ορμονικα, βιολογικα δλδ αιτια, και ως εκ τουτου ειναι ασχετο με τα βιωματα και γενικα τη ζωη του ατομου.

----------


## lessing

> Lessing στα nutrilabs πηγες; Σου πρότειναν τη δίαιτα χωρίς γλουτένη . Θεωρείται ότι βοηθά πολύ . Σκέφτομαι να την ξεκινήσω κι εγώ ! Και όχι μόνο στην κατάθλιψη! Ω3 λιπαρά βοηθούν απίστευτα! Είσαι σε αγωγή φαρμακευτική?


Nαι αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι σε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη απο τον Σεπτεμβριο παλι.Γενικα παιρνω αγωγη οn and off απο το 2000!!!αλλα δεν...
Δεν πηγα σε αυτο το κεντρο που λες γιατι ηταν ακριβο.Απλως πηρα τηλ..κατα σειρα τα κεντρα που βρηκα στο google με τον ορο λειτουργικη ιατρικη κ διαλεξα το πιο οικονομικο.Επισης να σου πω οτι τη γλουτενη την εχω κοψει απο τον Νοεμβριο κ εχασα πολλα κιλα.Τα Ω3 τα βρηκα σε ενα thread που ειχε ανοιξει ενα παιδι απο το forumμε θεμα Ενναλακτικες θεραπειες.

----------


## Demi71

> Nαι αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι σε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη απο τον Σεπτεμβριο παλι.Γενικα παιρνω αγωγη οn and off απο το 2000!!!αλλα δεν...
> Δεν πηγα σε αυτο το κεντρο που λες γιατι ηταν ακριβο.Απλως πηρα τηλ..κατα σειρα τα κεντρα που βρηκα στο google με τον ορο λειτουργικη ιατρικη κ διαλεξα το πιο οικονομικο.Επισης να σου πω οτι τη γλουτενη την εχω κοψει απο τον Νοεμβριο κ εχασα πολλα κιλα.Τα Ω3 τα βρηκα σε ενα thread που ειχε ανοιξει ενα παιδι απο το forumμε θεμα Ενναλακτικες θεραπειες.


Κοριτσι ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα! Κι εγω ταλαιπωρούμαι πολύ λόγω ημικρανιας-πονοκεφάλων σχεδον σε καθημερινη βάση για σχεδον τρία χρόνια! Δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη τι φταίει. Τωρα αποφάσισα να παω στο Γιατρό. Και άκρη δεν έχω βγάλει. Πήγα σε νευρολογο, σε ψυχίατρο και τωρα θα πάω και σε ένα τελευταίο και ο θεος βοηθός!!

----------


## lessing

> Λοιπόν αυτό με την διατροφή ισχύει κατά πολύ. Εγω εκτος από κατάθλιψη εχω και απεριοριστη αγαπη για την φύση. Σε κάποια φάση της ζωής μου άρχισα το καλοκαίρι να καλλιεργώ και να καταναλώνω λαχανικά από παραδοσιακούς σπόρους, όχι γεννετικά τροποποιημένα, όχι χημικά λιπάσματα, όχι φυτοφάρμακα. Το 1ο καλοκαιρι που το εκανα εκοψα το Xanax και ημουν μια χαρά. Τον αμεσως επόμενο χειμώνα ετρωγα από τον μαναβι και σε διάστημα ενός μηνα, αρχισα να έχω πάλι συμπτώματα. Το επόμενο καλοκαίρι με την ενασχοληση και την κατανάλωση λαχανικών "βιολογικών" ας πουμε, παλι μια χαρα. Φέτος τρωω από το περιβόλλι του πεθερου που καλλιεργει με δικούς μου σπόρους και όλο τον χειμώνα, αν και φυσιολογικά μετά από γέννα και με δύο βρέφη, έπρεπε να βγάλω διάφορα συμπτώματα λογικά, είμαι καλύτερα από ποτέ. 
> Πολύ ευστοχη παρατηρηση, ευχαριστω. Θελουμε καλά νεα


28-02-2017, 15:48 #45
Κutchunie διαβασε αυτο:

Join Date
Feb 2017
Posts
174
Παραθετω σχετικο αρθρο που εχει στο e-psychology
Η βιολογία της ψυχικής ισορροπίας: Εγκέφαλος, έντερο, και άγχος.

Αρθρογράφος: Μαρτίνα Αθανασίου
28
02
Tags:	Αγχος αίσθηση φόβου 

Οι σκέψεις μας ξεσπάνε στο έντερο μας πολύ πιο συχνά από όσο νομίζουμε. 
Αυτή τους η επιρροή γίνεται εμφανής από την παιδική μας ηλικία με την ύπαρξη του πονόκοιλου. Πόσες φορές δεν θέλαμε να πάμε στο σχολείο επειδή πονούσε η κοιλιά μας; Επειδή ίσως δεν είχαμε κάνει τα μαθήματά μας, ή φοβόμασταν να έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με κάποιο αυστηρό καθηγητή, ή δύστροπο συμμαθητή.

Σήμερα, πόσες φορές πονάει η κοιλιά μας όταν είμαστε αγχωμένοι για κάτι, ή όταν βιώνουμε φόβο και στεναχώρια; Δεν είναι προϊόν της φαντασίας μας, το έντερο όντως σχετίζεται άμεσα με την ψυχολογία μας!

Το έντερο και ο εγκέφαλος

Ας βάλουμε τη σχέση εντέρου - σκέψης στο μικροσκόπιο. Πώς σχετίζεται βιολογικά το έντερο με τον εγκέφαλο μας, και κατ’ επέκταση με τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματά μας;

Το έντερο μας επικοινωνεί με τον εγκέφαλο – πολύ περισσότερο από όσο νομίζουμε. Ο εγκέφαλός είναι το πλέον απομονωμένο και προστατευμένο όργανο του σώματος. Φωλιάζει σε ένα οστέινο κρανίο, περιβάλλεται από μια πυκνή μεμβράνη, ενώ κάθε σταγόνα αίματος που πάει να εισχωρήσει φιλτράρεται. Το έντερο βρίσκεται στην καρδιά των γεγονότων. Αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο αισθητήριο όργανο του σώματος καθώς έχει τεράστια επιφάνεια. Ξέρει κάθε μόριο που απαρτίζει το εσωτερικό μας, καθώς ασχολείται με την πέψη της τροφής, τον έλεγχο των ορμονών και του ανοσοποιητικού μας συστήματος, αλλά και με ότι βακτήριο κατοικεί στο σώμα. Χωρίς το έντερο, ο εγκέφαλος δεν θα είχε ιδέα τι συμβαίνει μέσα μας, και πως θα έπρεπε να αντιδράσει!

Τα σήματα που στέλνει το έντερο μας καταλήγουν σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές του εγκεφάλου οι οποίες σχετίζονται με την αυτογνωσία, το συναίσθημα, την ηθικότητα, τον φόβο, τη μνήμη και την αίσθηση κινήτρου. Είναι λοιπόν επόμενο, τα σήματα ενός δυσαρεστημένου εντέρου να δημιουργούν σύγχυση σε αντίστοιχες περιοχές.

Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι το άγχος μεταβάλει τις "καιρικές συνθήκες" του εντέρου μας αλλοιώνοντας έτσι την λειτουργία του. Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν είμαστε μόνο υπεύθυνοι για το τι βάζουμε στο στομάχι μας, αλλά και για τις σκέψεις που "ταΐζουμε" τον εαυτό μας. Μια κρίση άγχους μπορεί να αφήσει το έντερό μας ευάλωτο για αρκετές μέρες μετά το πέρας της.

Μερικά από τα συμπτώματα είναι κόπωση, απώλεια όρεξης, γενική αδιαθεσία και διάρροια. Στην περίπτωση του συνδρόμου του ευερέθιστου εντέρου, οι ασθενείς εμφανίζουν αυξημένα ποσοστά κατάθλιψης ή άγχους. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το 95% της σεροτονίνης που παράγουμε δημιουργείται στα κύτταρα του εντέρου. Όταν λοιπόν "συγχίζουμε" το έντερο μας και δεν λειτουργεί σωστά, καταλήγουμε να υπονομεύουμε την ίδια μας την ψυχική ισορροπία! Έτσι, διαπιστώνουμε πως η περιποίηση του εντέρου μας αποτελεί κύριο μέλημα για την ψυχολογία μας, και πως το έντερο συνδέεται με την σκέψη μας πολύ πιο έντονα από όσο νομίζαμε μέχρι τώρα! Ουσιαστικά, το άγχος και οι δυσάρεστες σκέψεις, μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε μείωση της σεροτονίνης και ανώμαλη λειτουργία της πέψης. 

Το άγχος μας αρρωσταίνει

Ακόμη μεγαλύτερης σημασίας, είναι η σχέση του εντέρου με το ανοσοποιητικό μας σύστημα. Η μεγάλη πλειονότητα του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος (περίπου το 80%) βρίσκεται στο έντερο. Αυτό σημαίνει πως ότι καταναλώνουμε φιλτράρεται διεξοδικά πριν χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν καύσιμο από το σώμα μας. Τι σημαίνει αυτό όμως για ένα "αδύναμο" ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα;

Είναι απλό: Όταν το έντερό μας δεν περνάει καλά, οι φίλοι του, τα αντισώματα, δυσκολεύονται να εκτελέσουν το καθήκον τους. Ένα υγιές και stress free έντερο ισοδυναμεί με ένα δυνατό ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα! Ίσως γι ‘αυτό να ακούμε συνεχώς πως το άγχος μας αρρωσταίνει. Μάλλον οι κακές μας σκέψεις είναι που μας αρρωσταίνουν, καθώς αυτές ευθύνονται πολλές φορές για την δυσαρέσκεια του εντέρου μας, και τη μελλοντική δυσλειτουργία του.


Βιβλιογραφία

Enders, G. (2016). Η κρυφή γοητεία του εντέρου. Αθήνα: Πατάκη.

Συγγραφή Άρθρου
Μαρτίνα Αθανασίου Ψυχολόγος - Μέλος του Βρετανικού Συλλόγου Ψυχολόγων
Ψυχοδυναμική Ψυχοθεραπεία 
Επικοινωνία: [email protected]

----------


## Demi71

Μάλιστα! Εχω διαβάσει κι εγώ σχετικά!! Το καλυτερο ειναι να κανεις χαρτογράφηση εντερου να δεις τι παίζει αλλα και παλι δεν ξέρω αν ειναι εύκολο να βελτιωσει καποια πράγματα πχ η χρήση προβιοτικών

----------


## lessing

> Μάλιστα! Εχω διαβάσει κι εγώ σχετικά!! Το καλυτερο ειναι να κανεις χαρτογράφηση εντερου να δεις τι παίζει αλλα και παλι δεν ξέρω αν ειναι εύκολο να βελτιωσει καποια πράγματα πχ η χρήση προβιοτικών


Ti ειναι η χαρτογραφηση του εντερου;

----------


## Mara.Z

Η ομοιοπαθητικη πρεσβευει οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο το εντερο!!
Και καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι το εντερο ειναι ο 2ος εγκεφαλος.

----------


## Demi71

Είναι πλήρης καταγραφή της εντερικής χλωρίδας αν μπεις στο σάιτ της nutrilabs θα δεις αναλυτικα

----------


## Demi71

Αν μπείτε στο ίδιο σάιτ έχει μία πολύ καλή ανάλυση για την κατάθλιψη! Σας γράφω από τάμπλετ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αντιγραφή να σας το δείξω...Φτου!

----------


## Demi71

Δεν ξέρω αν εσείς έχετε εντερικά συμπτώματα αλλά εγω έχωηξθ τη

----------


## lessing

> Η ομοιοπαθητικη πρεσβευει οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο το εντερο!!
> Και καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι το εντερο ειναι ο 2ος εγκεφαλος.


Αυτο δεν το λεει πια μονο η ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα κ η συγχρονη ιατρικη.Δες το βιβλιο μιας ξενης γιατρου Η κρυφη γοητεια του εντερου εκδοσεις Πατακη.

----------


## lessing

> Αν μπείτε στο ίδιο σάιτ έχει μία πολύ καλή ανάλυση για την κατάθλιψη! Σας γράφω από τάμπλετ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αντιγραφή να σας το δείξω...Φτου!


Demi71 το βρηκα.
Πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον.Το κανω copy.
ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ
Η κατάθλιψη είναι μια διαταραχή που συνδέεται με ποικίλα συμπτώματα όπως αυξημένη θλίψη και άγχος, ατονία, απώλεια όρεξης, πεσμένη διάθεση, και απώλεια του ενδιαφέροντος προς ευχάριστες δραστηριότητες. Είναι μια σοβαρή κατάσταση, καθώς εάν δεν υπάρξει έγκαιρη θεραπευτική παρέμβαση, αυτή η διαταραχή μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ποικίλες σοβαρές συνέπειες. Οι ασθενείς που πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη εμφανίζουν αυτοκτονικές τάσεις σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό και ως εκ τούτου συνήθως αντιμετωπίζονται με αντικαταθλιπτική φαρμακολογία. Ελλείψεις στον εγκέφαλο των ανθρώπων σε νευροδιαβιβαστές όπως η σεροτονίνη, η ντοπαμίνη, η νοραδρεναλίνη, και το γ-αμινοβουτυρικό οξύ (GABA) είναι η δικαιολόγηση προς αυτό.


Κανείς όμως δεν απαντά ΓΙΑΤΙ υπάρχει αυτή η έλλειψη.


Ποιες είναι λοιπόν οι πραγματικές αιτίες της κατάθλιψης;
γραφική απεικόνιση πιθανών αιτιών κατάθλιψηςΟι πραγματικές αιτίες της κατάθλιψης είναι ποικίλες και αλλάζουν από άτομο σε άτομο αλλά σπάνια αναζητούνται. Αντί για αυτό μια πλούσια αντικαταθλιπτική φαρμακολογία είναι η πάγια σύσταση. Υπάρχουν 4 κατηγορίες κυρίαρχων αντικαταθλιπτικών:
medication-iconΑναστολείς πρόσληψης σεροτονίνης

medication-iconΑτυπικά αντικαταθλιπτικά

medication-iconΤρικυκλικά αντικαταθλιπτικά

medication-iconΑναστολείς της οξειδάσης των μονοαμινών

Το κοινό όλων αυτών των κατηγοριών είναι ότι στοχεύουν σε μία συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία νευροδιαβιβαστών, με κυριότερη τη σεροτονίνη. Ωστόσο, δεν αντιμετωπίζουν την αρχική αιτία της απορρύθμισής της, απλώς μπλοκάρουν τον μεταβολισμό της.Φυσικά δεν είναι αυτό το κύριο πρόβλημά τους αλλά οι πολλές τους ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ. Μήπως κάποιες από αυτές σας είναι γνώριμες;Πίνακας με παρενέργειες φαρμάκων για την κατάθλιψηΟι παρενέργειες όμως δεν σταματούν εδώ...
medication-iconΠρόσφατη μεγάλη μελέτη έδειξε ότι η χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικών μετά την εμμηνόπαυση αυξάνει την πιθανότητα εγκεφαλικού επεισοδίου

medication-iconΤα αντικαταθλιπτικά προκαλούν πρόωρο θάνατο σε νευρώνες του εγκεφάλου ενώ απενεργοποιούν ώριμους νευρώνες προκαλώντας περισσότερα νευρολογικά προβλήματα

medication-iconΤα αντικαταθλιπτικά επίσης αποδεδειγμένα μειώνουν τη λίμπιντο και προκαλούν υπονατριαιμία



Κι όμως, η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να διαγνωστεί σε βάθος και να θεραπευτεί με φυσικούς τρόπους! 


Τα φάρμακα αντιμετωπίζουν μόνο το σύμπτωμα, καλύπτοντας τις πραγματικές αιτίες και προκαλώντας ακόμη περισσότερα προβλήματα! 


Μήπως αντί για όλα αυτά θα ήταν προτιμότερη μία φυσική λύση η οποία θα αλλάξει τη ζωή σας χωρίς όλες αυτές τις παρενέργειες; 





Η Λειτουργική Ιατρική αντιμετωπίζει με επιτυχία την κατάθλιψη ερευνώντας σε βάθος τα πιθανά αίτια και προτείνοντας αφάρμακες θεραπευτικές λύσεις. Τα παρακάτω είναι λίγες μόνο περιπτώσεις που προέρχονται από πραγματικά περιστατικά μας:


medication-iconΈλλειψη αμινοξέων που παράγουν σεροτονίνη και ντοπαμίνη

Εφόσον είμαστε ότι τρώμε, άρα και διαταραχές μας εξαρτώνται από αυτό που τρώμε. Η διαδικασία παραγωγής των σημαντικότερων νευροδιαβιβαστών για την κατάθλιψη, εξαρτάται σε απόλυτο βαθμό, από το ποσό των πρώτων υλών που είναι διαθέσιμοι στον οργανισμό για την παραγωγή τους. Μία εξαιρετικά σημαντική πρώτη ύλη είναι η θρυπτοφάνη. Πρέπει λοιπόν να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι η θρυπτοφάνη καταναλώνεται σε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες, διαπερνά τον εντερικό φραγμό χωρίς πρόβλημα, φτάνει στο σημείο που είναι τα ειδικά ένζυμα και φυσικά, ότι τα συγκεκριμένα ένζυμα λειτουργούν. Σχηματικά η διαδικασία αυτή μπορεί να αναπαρασταθεί ως ακολούθως:Σχηματική Απεικόνιση Διατροφικών Οδών που Επηρεάζουν την Κατάθλιψη Αν οποιοδήποτε βήμα από τα παραπάνω δεν λειτουργεί, τότε οι απαραίτητοι νευροδιαβιβαστές δεν είναι ποτέ σε επάρκεια. Μία αξιόπιστη εξέταση αμινοξέων στο πλάσμα (ειδικής επεξεργασίας και όχι απλή εξέταση αίματος) μπορεί να μας δείξει ποια αμινοξέα δεν χρησιμοποιούνται και να μας βοηθήσει να φτιάξουμε ένα εξατομικευμένο πρωτόκολλο για σίγουρα αποτελέσματα.


medication-iconΑλλοίωση ορμονικών οδών. Η γρήγορη αντιμετώπιση

Οι ορμονικές διαταραχές είναι μία από τις κυρίαρχες αιτίες κατάθλιψης. Λόγω του γεγονότος αυτού οι γυναίκες έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να εκδηλώσουν καταθλιπτικές διαταραχές. Υπάρχουν μάλιστα περιπτώσεις που οι ορμόνες είναι και ο μόνος υπαίτιος όπως για παράδειγμα η επιλόχειος κατάθλιψη.Οι ορμόνες όμως που προκαλούν ή επιδεινώνουν μια ψυχολογική κατάσταση δεν είναι πάντα οι προφανείς. Για παράδειγμα μια σημαντική αλλά συχνά παραγκωνισμένη ορμόνη που σχετίζεται ισχυρά με την κατάθλιψη είναι η ινσουλίνη και μάλιστα η αντίσταση σε αυτή. Υπάρχουν πλέον δεκάδες μελέτες που αποδεικνύουν ότι η αποδιοργανωμένη λειτουργία της ινσουλίνης καθώς και μια διατροφή που ευνοεί αυτή την κατάσταση οδηγεί σε αλλοίωση των νευροδιαβιβαστών και τελικά σε καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια.Πίνακας ορμονών που εμπλέκονται στην κατάθλιψη


ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ: Θα πιστεύατε ποτέ ότι ένα μικρόβιο στο έντερο θα μπορούσε να κρίνει την ευτυχία μας; Κι όμως! Ένα εξειδικευμένο στέλεχος της E. coli το οποίο είναι φιλικό και πρέπει να το έχουμε σε μεγάλες ποσότητες στη χλωρίδα μας, είναι υπεύθυνο για την πρωτογενή παραγωγή θρυπτοφάνης στο έντερο. Εδώ να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι το έντερο είναι ο χώρος παραγωγής περισσότερο από το 90% της σεροτονίνης του οργανισμού. Το ίδιο μικρόβιο παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο για την παραγωγή των θυρεοειδικών ορμονών, του συνενζύμου Q10, και πολλών ακόμη βιταμινών που χρειαζόμαστε.


medication-iconΚακή ενεργειακή διαχείριση. Τα μιτοχόνδρια δεν λειτουργούν φυσιολογικά

Πίνακας αιτιών κακής ενεργειακής διαχείρισηςΠέρα από την σεροτονίνη και τους άλλους νευροδιαβιβαστές, ένα τεράστιο δυνητικά κομμάτι της κατάθλιψης είναι το οξειδωτικό στρες, η μιτοχονδριακή δυσλειτουργία και η φλεγμονή. Είναι ξεκάθαρο πλέον το ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι με κλινική κατάθλιψη εμφανίζουν κάποιο είδος φλεγμονής. Ο πυρήνας και το εργοστάσιο παραγωγής ενέργειας στα ανθρώπινα κύτταρα είναι τα μιτοχόνδρια. Συνεπώς, όταν αυτά δε λειτουργούν σωστά τα πρώτα κύτταρα που θα υποστούν τις συνέπειες είναι τα νευρικά και τα μυϊκά. Δηλαδή, τα δύο κυριότερα συστήματα που μπλέκονται στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης.
blue icon with white medical symbol insideΛειτουργική Ιατρική - Πρωτοποριακή Θεραπευτική Προσέγγιση!
Η Λειτουργική Ιατρική προσέγγιση είναι μια προηγμένη διαδικασία διάγνωσης και θεραπείας που δανείζεται όπλα από πολλά επιστημονικά πεδία όπως βιοχημεία, μοριακή βιολογία, γενετική, διατροφική νευροεπιστήμη και άλλα και εφαρμόζει εξειδικευμένα πρωτόκολλα αφάρμακης ολοκληρωμένης αντιμετώπισης δύσκολων διαταραχών. Η σωστή εφαρμογή της απαιτεί βαθιά γνώση και εξειδίκευση. Ξεφεύγει δε πλήρως από τα καθιερωμένα της ψυχιατρικής ή της ψυχολογίας, αν και δανείζεται γνώσεις και από τις δύο. Η λειτουργική προσέγγιση ξεκινά από ειδικά διαμορφωμένα ερωτηματολόγια, τα οποία εξετάζουν τις δεκάδες πιθανές αιτίες και απομονώνουν τα συστήματα που εμπλέκονται στην αιτιοπαθογονία. Πράγματα που για κάποιον κλασσικό ιατρό μπορεί να φαίνονται άσχετα, για τη λειτουργική ιατρική έχουν πολύ μεγάλη διαγνωστική αξία. Ο πίνακας στη συνέχεια δείχνει μόνο μερικά από τα εκατοντάδες στοιχεία που μπορεί να μας δώσει μία ενδελεχής έρευνα λειτουργικού ιστορικού:
Πίνακας Διαγνωστικών στοιχείων σε περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλο φενεται το ποστ κ εγω εγω ξεκινησα παιρνω ω 3 και μαγνησιο και ροντιονα ροσα..εχω γαδ και καταλθιψη κλινικη..

----------


## ioannis2

Ελπίζω να μην πρόκειται για κεκαλυμμένη διαφήμιση!
Άλλος ένας τρόπος δλδ εκμετάλλευσης ήδη ταλαιπωρημένων ανθρωπων.

Κάνοντας ένα κλικ στην ιστοσελίδα του εν λόγω ιατρικού κέντρου, μου φαίνεται πως η θεραπεία απευθυνεται σε πολύ ήπιες καταστασεις, και παραπέμπει μόνο στο εν λόγω κέντρο!
Έλεος δλδ να πιστευουμαι πως ένα θύμα παιδικής κακοποίησης, μπούλιγκ, βιασμού, απωλειας στενου προσωπου κλπ, υποφερει λόγω ευερέθιστου εντέρου ή έκθεσης σε τοξικές ουσίες!

----------


## Demi71

Ιωάννη καλημερα! Τα NUTRILABS αποτελούν τους αποκλειστικούς αντιπροσώπους δύο τεράστιων διαγνωστικών οίκων της Αμερικής – της Genova Diagnostics και της Metametrix – για την Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο. Δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο κέντρο! Εγώ δεν έχω απευθυνθεί λόγω κόστους . Γνωρίζω κάποιους που έχουν όμως και θα ρωτήσω να μάθω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες

----------


## lessing

> Ιωάννη καλημερα! Τα NUTRILABS αποτελούν τους αποκλειστικούς αντιπροσώπους δύο τεράστιων διαγνωστικών οίκων της Αμερικής – της Genova Diagnostics και της Metametrix – για την Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο. Δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο κέντρο! Εγώ δεν έχω απευθυνθεί λόγω κόστους . Γνωρίζω κάποιους που έχουν όμως και θα ρωτήσω να μάθω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες


Για ρωτα με ενδιαφερει ναμαθω απο καποιον που πηγε γιατι εκει που πηγα εγω αν κ πιο φτηνο μου δωσαν αρκετες εξετασεις να κανω+προτεινομενα συμπληρωματα=κοστος.Αν οι γνωστοι σου που πηγαν δεν ειδαν διαφορα να μην πληρωνω τζαμπα λεφτα,να μεινω με τη διατροφουλα μου κ τα Ω3 μου.

----------


## Demi71

Έχουν πάει για αλλά θέματα όχι καταθλιψης. Αλλά θα ρωτησω εάν έχουν μείνει ικανοποιημενοι. Πάντως lessing η διατροφή παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο! Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει δειλά δειλά να κάνω αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο! Επίσης αν μπορείς να βάλεις πολλά φρούτα στη διατροφή σου! Βοηθούν πάρα πολύ . Αποτοξίνωση! Ειδικά εσπερειδοειδη, φράουλες ,βάτομουρα, σταφύλια ! Κρέας όσο μπορούμε να το αποφευγουμε. Και τα γαλακτοκομικά! Αυτα!

----------


## lessing

> Έχουν πάει για αλλά θέματα όχι καταθλιψης. Αλλά θα ρωτησω εάν έχουν μείνει ικανοποιημενοι. Πάντως lessing η διατροφή παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο! Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει δειλά δειλά να κάνω αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο! Επίσης αν μπορείς να βάλεις πολλά φρούτα στη διατροφή σου! Βοηθούν πάρα πολύ . Αποτοξίνωση! Ειδικά εσπερειδοειδη, φράουλες ,βάτομουρα, σταφύλια ! Κρέας όσο μπορούμε να το αποφευγουμε. Και τα γαλακτοκομικά! Αυτα!


Γαλακτοκομικα γιατι οχι;Δεν εννοω γαλα,εννοω γιουρτι η τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα.

----------


## lessing

> Καλησπερα δν ξερω αν εννοεις αυτο αλλα εγω εκανα μια εξεταση dna στν ψυχιατρικη π λεει οτι με βαση καποιων ενζυμων στο ηπαρ και με βαση καποιων γενετικων γονιδιων σου βρισκει ακριβως ποιο φαρμακο τεριαζει στν οργανισμο σ. και ακριβως τι προδιαθεση εχεις για ψυχικη ασθενεια.. προσωπικα δν ειδα καμια διαφορα μεχρι στιγμης..


https://youtu.be/jdH0VG_Y7PQΧristofore δες οπωσδηποτε αυτο αφορα τη γονιδιακα προδιαθεση που ελεγες κ δες οτι ΔΕΝ ισχυει αυτο επιστημονικα https://youtu.be/jdH0VG_Y7PQ 
Δες το ειναι η διαλεξη ενος γιατρου πανω στη μεταβολομικη κ στην επιγενετικη κ εξηγει γιατι η θεωρια οτι γενιομαστε με τα γονιδια κ δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα ΔΕΝ ισχυει γιατι πλεον επεμβαινουμε στα γονιδια.

----------


## menis_64

lessing τελικα τι γινετε με την εφαρμοσμενη ιατρικη που σε μιλησαν οτι βοηθαει για την καταθλιψη? Εχεις κανει εκεινες τις εξετασεις που σε εστειλαν στο email? τι γινετε βρηκες καμια ακρη? Ενημερωσε μας παρακαλω.................................. ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## lessing

Λειτουργικη ιατρικη λεγεται.Λοιπον εκανα τις εξετασεις τις μικροβιολογικες που μου ειχαν δωσει κ που ειχα γραψει αναλυτικα σε αυτο το thread.Οι πιο πολλες εγκρινονται απο τον ΕΟΠΠΥ εκτος απο μια εξεταση ομοκυστεινης που δεν γνωριζω τι ειναι.Μου ειπαν ομως να παρω συγκεκριμενα συμπληρωματα διατροφης απο μια εταιρεια που λεγεται ΑRG(Allergy Research Group) κ μια αλλη ΒR τα οποια δεν παραγγειλα γιατι καναν 6 συσκευασιες 220 Ευρω.Ομως επειδη ειχα αρχισει απο μονη μου τα Ω3 λιπαρα εξ αιτιας ενος thread που ειχε ανοιξει ενα παιδι απο το φορουμ εδω,αισθανομαι πολυ καλυτερα.Να σημειωσω οτι εκτος απο τα Ω3 ΕPA που παιρνω καθημερινα σε δοση 2000mg ειχα αρχισει κ διατροφη σε νατουροπαθητικο για χασιμο βαρους.Οπως εχω ηδη αναφερει η διατροφη συνισταται σε πολλα λαχανικα ωμα κ βραστα η ατμου,οσπρια,ξηρους καρπους,ψαρια,φρουτα κ καθολου ζαχαρη(μονο στεβια που ειναι απο φυτο)κ καθολου γλουτενη.Αν μου το ελεγε αυτο καποιος πριν μηνες θα ελεγα Σιγα μην ασχοληθω.Αλλα επειδη η ξαδερφη μου εχασε 22 κιλα πηγα κ εγω στον γιατρο της.Δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι η διατροφη θα επηρρεασει την διαθεση μου αλλα ετσι εγινε!!!!Εκτος απο τα κιλα που εχασα εφτιαξε πολυ η διαθεση μου σε απιστευτο βαθμο κ εκτος απο μια υποτροπη(της διαθεσης) που ειχα που κρατησε 2 μερες παω πολυ καλα.Συνεχιζω λοιπον Ω3 κ διατροφη.Προς το παρον ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη τοσο πολυ που σκεφτομαι οταν παω στο Αιγινητιο(παω καθε 2 βδομαδες στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια)να συζητησω με τους γιατρους εκει να ελλατωσω τα χαπια με σκοπο να τα κοψω.Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης αυτο εχει γινει απο μονο του γιατι αισθανομαι τοσο καλα που ξεχναω να τα παιρνω.Τελος να συμπληρωσω οτι ταλαιπωρουμαι απο καταθλιψη απο το 2000 που μπαινοβγαινα σε καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια κ οταν λεω καταθλιψη εννοω να μη σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι για βδομαδες κ μηνες,να κοιμαμαι υπερβολικα σχεδον ολη μερα,να κλαιω,να σκεφτομαι οτι δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα,να αποφευγω να βλεπω φιλους κ να σκεφτομαι οτι θελω να τους δω αλλα δεν μπορω να βγω απο την πορτα,να μην μπορω να πλυθω η να λουστω,κ να σκεφτομαι οτι αν πεθανω τι θα απογινει ο σκυλος μου.Την πρωτη φορα που συρθηκα στο Αιγινητιο( μετα απο χρονια επισκεψεις σε ιδιωτες γιατρους κ on and off αγωγες με διαφορα αντικαταθλιπτικα) περασα συνεντευξη απο 3 στο Αιγινητιο. Μια κυρια για αξιολογηση,μια κοινωνικη λειτουργο κ την ψυχιατρο που με παραπεμψανε.Και τις 3 ωρες εκλαιγα ασταματητα.(Να σημειωσω οτι ημουνα ηδη σε αγωγη με Wellbutrin κ Zoloft).
Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν θελω να πω μεγαλα λογια γιατι ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ακομα αλλα δεν εχω σχεση με το πως ημουν σχετικα πριν λιγο καιρο νομιζω ενα 2μηνο η 3μηνο πριν;.Αλλα επαναλαμβανω δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα αν δεν περασει ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ χρονικο διαστημα οπου η βελτιωση που βιωνω τωρα θα συνεχιζεται σταθερα διοτι εχω περασει τοσο χαλια αυτα τα 17 χρονια ωστε φοβαμαι να χαρω.Κ το χαλια το λεω γιατι ενω συνερχομουν κ ημουνα καλα κ νομιζα οτι αυτο ηταν τελειωσε,ειμαι καλα τωρα,ειμαι λειτουργικη, μετα απο κατι μηνες επεφτα παλι μετα παλι τα ιδια.Μπρρ δεν θελω ουτε να τα θυμαμαι γιαυτο σου λεω φοβαμαι να χαρω για να μην ενθουσιαστω κ απογοητευτω.
Πασα γνωμη δεκτη.
.

----------


## menis_64

να χαρεις γιατι οχι? το χαμογελο ειναι για ολους!!! Φυσικα και δεν περιμενα να ακουσω μια τετοια ιστορια απο εσενα!!! Οντως, μου εδειχνες την εντυπωση πως εισαι αρκετα καλυτερα!!! Μα και εγω ακομα φοβαμαι να πω, το πως ημουν.....!!! Και εγω πιστευω πολυ στην αποτελεσματικοτητα των Ω3, απλα δεν ετυχε πολυς κοσμος να τα δοκιμασει.... Ξερεις, τι ειναι, εκει που εισαι απογοητευμενος, να βλεπεις μια αναλαμπη απο καπου?

----------


## menis_64

μηπως γνωριζεις να μας πεις περισσοτερα, τι ηταν αυτα τα συμπληρωματα που σε εβαλαν να παρεις? δηλαδη δεν με ενδιαφερει μονο η εταιρεια που τα κυκλοφορει αλλα και οι δραστικες ουσιες που εχουνε μεσα αυτα....!!! Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω ανακαλυψα κατι αλλο , μου πηραν το διπλωμα , υπερβολικη ταχυτης , οποτε δεν μπορω να βγω , και πλεον επαψα να ζοριζω τον εαυτο μου να βγω εξω , με το που το πηρα αποφαση οτι δεν εχει εξω , ωωπ , χαλαρωσα , και εφτιαξε η διαθεση μου , συμπερασμα , το ζορισμα δεν κανει καλο .......

----------


## elis

Ομοκυστεινη είναι η ορμόνη της ευτυχίας όταν αγκαλιάζεις κάποιον που αγαπάς εκρινεται αυτή η ορμόνη

----------


## lessing

> μηπως γνωριζεις να μας πεις περισσοτερα, τι ηταν αυτα τα συμπληρωματα που σε εβαλαν να παρεις? δηλαδη δεν με ενδιαφερει μονο η εταιρεια που τα κυκλοφορει αλλα και οι δραστικες ουσιες που εχουνε μεσα αυτα....!!! Ευχαριστω...


Αυτα τα συμπληρωματα που μου ειπαν να παρω τα οποια δεν πηρα τελικα μου τα δωσαν βασει του δικου μου ιατρικου ιστορικου που μου το πηραν την πρωτη φορα που πηγα στο κεντρο οποτε ειναι εξειδικευμενα.Στα γραφω να τα δεις παρακατω αλλα να ξερεις οτι εγω παιρνω μονο τα Ω3 αυτη τη στιγμη.
Sano Gastril της ΑRG φυσικο κατευναστικο της παλινδρομησης
Gastrazyme της BR υποστηριξη γαστρεντερικης λειτουργιας
Saccharomyces boulardi by ARG Ειδικη φυλη προβιοτικου
Αrthred by ARG δεν ξερω τι ειναι
Fast & Be clear by ARG Πολυθρεπτικη φορμουλα με ειδικα συστατικα υποστηριξης των αποτοξινωτικων μηχανισμων
ΑDP by BR Αντιμετωπιση γαστρεντερικων κ/λ/π/παθογονων

----------


## lessing

> να χαρεις γιατι οχι? το χαμογελο ειναι για ολους!!! Φυσικα και δεν περιμενα να ακουσω μια τετοια ιστορια απο εσενα!!! Οντως, μου εδειχνες την εντυπωση πως εισαι αρκετα καλυτερα!!! Μα και εγω ακομα φοβαμαι να πω, το πως ημουν.....!!! Και εγω πιστευω πολυ στην αποτελεσματικοτητα των Ω3, απλα δεν ετυχε πολυς κοσμος να τα δοκιμασει.... Ξερεις, τι ειναι, εκει που εισαι απογοητευμενος, να βλεπεις μια αναλαμπη απο καπου?


Τι εννοεις δεν περιμενες να ακουσεις μια τετοια ιστορια απο εμενα;

----------


## lessing

> Ομοκυστεινη είναι η ορμόνη της ευτυχίας όταν αγκαλιάζεις κάποιον που αγαπάς εκρινεται αυτή η ορμόνη


Ωραια αν στην παρουσα δεν εχεις καποιον να αγαπας αγκαλιαζεις το σκυλακι σου κ ανεβαινει η ορμονη γαβ!

----------


## lessing

> Τι εννοεις δεν περιμενες να ακουσεις μια τετοια ιστορια απο εμενα;


Aνεβασα ενα καινουργιο thread ΔΕΙΤΕ Κ ΑΥΤΟ.Εκει μιλαει στο ΤΕD ενας κλινικος ψυχολογος που επειτα απο ερευνες με την ομαδα του σε πληθυσμους με καταθλιψη(η ανοδος της καταθλιψης ειναι 300/0! στις Δυτικες κοινωνιες) κ σε μια φυλη στην Αφρικη που παρα τις δυσκολιες το ποσοστο ειναι μηδενικο κ λεει τους τροπους για να βγει κανεις απο την καταθλιψη.Ειναι 6 τροποι.Ο ενας απο τους 6 ειναι παλι!τα Ω3!ΕPA !Παντου οπου ψαχνω πεφτω στα Ω3.Κ οπως εχω ξαναγραψει μου το επιβεβαιωσαν κ οι ψυχιατροι στο Αιγινητιο.

----------


## menis_64

> Τι εννοεις δεν περιμενες να ακουσεις μια τετοια ιστορια απο εμενα;


εννοω οτι φανηκες σαν να ησουν σε πληρη καταθλιψη....!!! Μοιαζεις σαν ανθρωπος που εχει κουραγιο να κανει πραγματα...!! Αφου μπορεις και τρεχεις για την υγεια σου και εκανες ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις....!!! Εγω ακομα και σε αυτο καμια φορα, νοιωθω δυσκολια, σαν βουνο, αλλα εν τελη το κανω γιατι προκειται για το δικο μου καλο....

----------


## menis_64

> Aνεβασα ενα καινουργιο thread ΔΕΙΤΕ Κ ΑΥΤΟ.Εκει μιλαει στο ΤΕD ενας κλινικος ψυχολογος που επειτα απο ερευνες με την ομαδα του σε πληθυσμους με καταθλιψη(η ανοδος της καταθλιψης ειναι 300/0! στις Δυτικες κοινωνιες) κ σε μια φυλη στην Αφρικη που παρα τις δυσκολιες το ποσοστο ειναι μηδενικο κ λεει τους τροπους για να βγει κανεις απο την καταθλιψη.Ειναι 6 τροποι.Ο ενας απο τους 6 ειναι παλι!τα Ω3!ΕPA !Παντου οπου ψαχνω πεφτω στα Ω3.Κ οπως εχω ξαναγραψει μου το επιβεβαιωσαν κ οι ψυχιατροι στο Αιγινητιο.



Μου φαινεται θα ανοιξω ενα thread εδω στο φορουμ και θα λεω....!!! με μεγαλα γραμματα.........

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ, Η ΛΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ, ΑΠΑΛΛΑΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ Ω3 ΛΙΠΑΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!

----------


## Demi71

> Αυτα τα συμπληρωματα που μου ειπαν να παρω τα οποια δεν πηρα τελικα μου τα δωσαν βασει του δικου μου ιατρικου ιστορικου που μου το πηραν την πρωτη φορα που πηγα στο κεντρο οποτε ειναι εξειδικευμενα.Στα γραφω να τα δεις παρακατω αλλα να ξερεις οτι εγω παιρνω μονο τα Ω3 αυτη τη στιγμη.
> Sano Gastril της ΑRG φυσικο κατευναστικο της παλινδρομησης
> Gastrazyme της BR υποστηριξη γαστρεντερικης λειτουργιας
> Saccharomyces boulardi by ARG Ειδικη φυλη προβιοτικου
> Αrthred by ARG δεν ξερω τι ειναι
> Fast & Be clear by ARG Πολυθρεπτικη φορμουλα με ειδικα συστατικα υποστηριξης των αποτοξινωτικων μηχανισμων
> ΑDP by BR Αντιμετωπιση γαστρεντερικων κ/λ/π/παθογονων


Lessing αυτα τα συμπληρώματα τα βρισκεις εδω? Αυτό που δεν ξέρεις είναι ένα μείγμα αμινοξέων !!!! Πολυ ψαγμένα συμπληρώματα , εχω να πω!

----------


## Demi71

> Μου φαινεται θα ανοιξω ενα thread εδω στο φορουμ και θα λεω....!!! με μεγαλα γραμματα.........
> 
> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ, Η ΛΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ, ΑΠΑΛΛΑΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ Ω3 ΛΙΠΑΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!


Οχι δα ρε Μενη!!! Στα συμπληρωματα? Μπορεί! Δεν το αμφισβητώ!!!

----------


## Demi71

Μήπως η lessing δεν έχει κατάθλιψη όπως πίστευα ότι είχα κι εγώ χρονια και τελικά έχω κάτι άλλο???? Άλλαξε τρόπος σκέψης κι όλα άλλαξαν!!!!

----------


## lessing

> εννοω οτι φανηκες σαν να ησουν σε πληρη καταθλιψη....!!! Μοιαζεις σαν ανθρωπος που εχει κουραγιο να κανει πραγματα...!! Αφου μπορεις και τρεχεις για την υγεια σου και εκανες ολες τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις....!!! Εγω ακομα και σε αυτο καμια φορα, νοιωθω δυσκολια, σαν βουνο, αλλα εν τελη το κανω γιατι προκειται για το δικο μου καλο....


Nαι ετσι ημουνα Σε πληρη καταθλιψη.Και ετσι ειμαι τωρα.Κ αφου εγω μπορω ΟΛΟΙ μπορουμε.

----------


## lessing

> Lessing αυτα τα συμπληρώματα τα βρισκεις εδω? Αυτό που δεν ξέρεις είναι ένα μείγμα αμινοξέων !!!! Πολυ ψαγμένα συμπληρώματα , εχω να πω!


Οχι Demi δεν τα βρισκεις εδω τα παραγγελνεις.Αλλα κολησα στο κοστος.

----------


## lessing

> Μήπως η lessing δεν έχει κατάθλιψη όπως πίστευα ότι είχα κι εγώ χρονια και τελικά έχω κάτι άλλο???? Άλλαξε τρόπος σκέψης κι όλα άλλαξαν!!!!


Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να σου απαντησω.Τα συμπτωματα μου ηταν κατα τους ψυχιατρους μειζονας καταθλιψης.

----------


## lessing

> Μου φαινεται θα ανοιξω ενα thread εδω στο φορουμ και θα λεω....!!! με μεγαλα γραμματα.........
> 
> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ, Η ΛΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ, ΑΠΑΛΛΑΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ Ω3 ΛΙΠΑΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!


Οχι δεν ειναι μονο τα Ω3.Ειναι στο συνολο 6 πραγματα. Φυσικα τα Ω3 ειναι σημαντικοτατα αλλα δες το thread που εβαλα ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ VIDEO κ θα δεις κ τα αλλα 5.

----------


## lessing

> Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να σου απαντησω.Τα συμπτωματα μου ηταν κατα τους ψυχιατρους μειζονας καταθλιψης.


Demi71 σου στελνω μυν.στο messenger

----------


## lessing

> Μήπως η lessing δεν έχει κατάθλιψη όπως πίστευα ότι είχα κι εγώ χρονια και τελικά έχω κάτι άλλο???? Άλλαξε τρόπος σκέψης κι όλα άλλαξαν!!!!


 Ενδιαφερον τι να ειχα ομως;

----------


## Demi71

> Demi71 σου στελνω μυν.στο messenger


Θα σου απαντήσω σε ένα μήνα περίπου . Τώρα δεν μ αφήνει ο γιατρος!! Κακώς που μπαίνω κι εδώ μεσα....  :Smile:

----------


## lessing

> Θα σου απαντήσω σε ένα μήνα περίπου . Τώρα δεν μ αφήνει ο γιατρος!! Κακώς που μπαίνω κι εδώ μεσα....


ΟΚ περιμενω με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον.

----------


## chichichica79

Καλήσπερα,
Μπορειτε να μασ δωσετε περισσοτερα στοιχεια για αυτη τη γιατρο????

----------


## ioannis2

> Ομοκυστεινη είναι η ορμόνη της ευτυχίας όταν *αγκαλιάζεις* κάποιον που αγαπάς εκρινεται αυτή η ορμόνη





> Αυτα τα συμπληρωματα που μου ειπαν να παρω τα οποια δεν πηρα τελικα μου τα δωσαν βασει του δικου μου ιατρικου ιστορικου που μου το πηραν την πρωτη φορα που πηγα στο κεντρο οποτε ειναι εξειδικευμενα.Στα γραφω να τα δεις παρακατω αλλα να ξερεις οτι εγω παιρνω μονο τα Ω3 αυτη τη στιγμη.
> Sano Gastril της ΑRG *φυσικο κατευναστικο* της παλινδρομησης
> Gastrazyme της BR υποστηριξη γαστρεντερικης λειτουργιας
> Saccharomyces boulardi by ARG Ειδικη φυλη *προβιοτικου*
> Αrthred by ARG δεν ξερω τι ειναι
> Fast & Be clear by ARG *Πολυθρεπτικη φορμουλα* με ειδικα συστατικα υποστηριξης των αποτοξινωτικων μηχανισμων
> ΑDP by BR Αντιμετωπιση γαστρεντερικων κ/λ/π/παθογονων





> Aνεβασα ενα καινουργιο thread ΔΕΙΤΕ Κ ΑΥΤΟ.Εκει μιλαει στο ΤΕD ενας κλινικος ψυχολογος που επειτα απο ερευνες με την ομαδα του σε πληθυσμους με καταθλιψη(η ανοδος της καταθλιψης ειναι 300/0! στις Δυτικες κοινωνιες) κ σε μια φυλη στην Αφρικη που παρα τις δυσκολιες το ποσοστο ειναι μηδενικο κ λεει τους τροπους για να βγει κανεις απο την καταθλιψη.Ειναι 6 τροποι.Ο ενας απο τους 6 ειναι παλι!τα Ω3!ΕPA !Παντου οπου ψαχνω πεφτω στα *Ω3*.Κ οπως εχω ξαναγραψει μου το επιβεβαιωσαν κ οι ψυχιατροι στο Αιγινητιο.


Όλα αυτά δλδ θα μας διώξουν την κατάθλιψη? 

Απλά δλδ θα γίνουμε αποχαυνωμένοι, πλήρως απαθείς, ως ζόμπι, ως αφασίες? Τα σκευάσματα των φαρμακευτικών εταιρειών για την καταθλιψη δλδ περιέχουν αυτά τα συστατικά? 

Πάντως η αγκαλιά (νοείται αγάπης) είτε γκόμενας, συζύγου ή παιδιού ή γονιού είτε φίλου ή συγγενή είναι φάρμακο. Εξαφανίζει ή μειώνει την κατάθλιψη στη στιγμή. Το Ω3 την εξαφανίζει αν δοθείς στην ψευδαίσθηση ότι την εξαφανίζει. Οι πολυθρεπτικές φόρμουλες, τα φυσικά κατευναστικά και τα προβιοτικά προφανώς όχι, άμα εξαιρέσω τη διαφήμιση για να κερδίσουν όσοι τα πουλάνε.
Συμπέρασμα ...Το καλύτερο φάρμακο στη ζωή είναι η* αγάπη.* Κι έπειτα η* λιγότερη πλεονεξία* που τρώει όλους εμάς τους δυτικούς, γι αυτο κι οι αφρικανοι έχουν λιγότερο πρόβλημα.

----------

